

DDOS on Free DNS Servers (NameCheap) - egb
http://status.namecheap.com/?p=15260

======
egb
Anybody know why NameCheap is getting hit with lots of DDOS lately?

Unfortunately I didn't realize this when I just started moving my domains
there, as I can't even log in due to two factor auth from namecheap not
working, possibly as a side effect from the DDOS...

